# Adding AGR to existing reservation



## ReidTYK (Aug 26, 2011)

So, my dad booked a trip over the phone, forgetting about AGR, so now he wants to know who he should call to get his AGR number added to the reservation. Should he call Amtrak reservations, or AGR?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2011)

Either can do it, but the odds are better that an AGR Rep will be more receptive to actually doing the work to put the number into the PNR. Some Amtrak agents don't want to be bothered and will tell you to do it later. It could also be done as he picks up the tickets if he goes to an agent.


----------



## KYRR (Aug 27, 2011)

I added my wife's number to a reservation by calling "Julie" at Amtrak.


----------

